# DIMB IG Taunus Tagestouren



## IG-Taunus (20. März 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 840132

*IG Taunus Tagestour rund um den Spitzweiher*

Die MTB-März-Tagestour der IG Taunus startet am Bahnhof Frankfurt am Main – Stadion. Mit dieser Tour wollen wir uns in eine neue Saison einfahren. Entsprechend werden wir gemütlich fahren und in der Ebene mit wenigen Höhenmetern zu kämpfen haben. Der Anteil an naturfesten Wegen wird hoch sein, die höchste Schwierigkeitsklasse bleibt S0 gemäß Singletrail-Skala. Tourguides sind Urs und Klaus.

*Sonntag, 24. März 2019, 10.00 Uhr*,
Bahnhof Frankfurt am Main – Stadion, Flughafenstraße 105, 60528 Frankfurt mit genügend Parkplätzen.

Wir starten gemeinsam auf der gleichen Strecke. Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung können wir uns auf der Strecke in zwei Gruppen aufteilen, die sich in Tempo und Tourenlänge unterscheiden.

- 42 km umfasst die geplante Tour bei weniger als 100 Höhenmetern.
- 35 km eine um 7 km verkürzte Variante.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt sind.

Anmeldung per E-Mail über diesen Link an [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. April 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 848648

*IG Taunus Tagestour "Auf in den Frühling" am So. 14.04.19*
Die MTB-April-Tagestour der IG Taunus startet am Bus-Bahnhof in Hofheim am Taunus. Der Anteil an naturfesten Wegen wird hoch sein, die höchste Schwierigkeitsklasse ist S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala. Tourguides sind Klaus und Urs.

*Sonntag, 14. April 2019, 10.15 Uhr,*
Bahnhof Hofheim (RB, RE, S2), Ausgang Ost beim Busbahnhof.
Infos zum Parken in Hofheim

Wir starten gemeinsam auf der gleichen Strecke. Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung können wir uns auf der Strecke in zwei Gruppen aufteilen, die sich in Tempo und Tourenlänge unterscheiden.

- 35 km umfasst die geplante Tour bei etwa 950 Höhenmetern. 
- 30 km und 700 Höhenmeter die weniger anstrengende Variante.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Zum Ende der Tour ist eine Einkehr geplant.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

 Eine Anmeldung ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (25. April 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 854395

*IG Taunus Tagestour "Trailspaß im Taunus" am So. 05.05.19*

Die MTB-Mai-Tagestour der IG Taunus startet von Kronberg aus. Die Tour führt uns auf den Feldberg, über den Altkönig nach Kronberg zurück. Der Anteil an Singletrails ist bergauf hoch. Bergab fahren wir auf anspruchsvollen Trails. Wir sind auf Trails  der Schwierigkeitsklasse S1 bis S2 gemäß Singletrail-Skala unterwegs. Die Tour ist für Anfänger nicht geeignet! Tourguides sind Ariane und Nina.
*
Sonntag, 05. Mai 2019, 10.00 Uhr*
Sportgelände MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg

Parkplätze sind ausreichend vorhanden.
Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl beträgt 12 Personen.
- 35 km umfasst die geplante Tour bei etwa 1000 Höhenmetern.
Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Zum Ende der Tour ist eine Einkehr geplant.
Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Eine Anmeldung ist per Mail erforderlich: [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (1. Mai 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

Anhang anzeigen 834261

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Mai 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles "Trail Tolerenz"
IG Taunus Tagestour "Trailspaß im Taunus" am So. 05.05.
Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen Sa., 28.9. bis So., 6.10.19
Stärke die Mountainbike Lobby als Vereinsmitglied
Erste Hilfe bei einem MTB-Unfall
Zu guter Letzt: Peter Wohlleben im GEO-Interview
*
Hinweis:
IG Taunus Tagestour "Trailspaß im Taunus" am So. 05.05.19*


----------



## IG-Taunus (4. Juni 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

Anhang anzeigen 870111

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Juni 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles
Betretungsrecht in Naturschutzgebieten
Initiative – Trails für den Kamm
Trails, Flow Trails, Downhill
54.896 Fahrräder für den Bildungszugang
Zu guter Letzt: Rücksichtnahme


----------



## IG-Taunus (29. Juni 2019)

*IG Taunus Tagestour am So. 21. Juli 2019 ab Kronberg*

Die DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im Juli führt hoch auf den Feldberg und über schöne Trails bergab zur Hohemark in Oberursel, wo wir die Tour in der „Waldtraut“ ausklingen lassen.  

Die Tour ist ca. 42 km lang und bei etwa 1.000 Hm. Wir sind ungefähr fünf Stunden unterwegs. Bergab geht es weitestgehend über flowige Wege. In ein paar ruppige Trails dazwischen, kommen auch die Downhillfans auf ihre Kosten. Die schwierigeren Passagen können immer mit einer leichteren Variante umfahren werden. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Tourguides sind Nina und Klaus.

Wann:    *Sonntag, 21.07.2019, 10h*
Wo:        Sportgelände MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg
Wer:       Sportlicher Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 15 Personen

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt Euch ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Wasser kann unterwegs, an diversen Stellen, aufgefüllt werden. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartete MTB sind obligatorisch.
Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.
Eine Anmeldung ist per Mail erforderlich an [email protected] oder [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (2. Juli 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine




*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Juli 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Aktuelles – Da tut sich was
MTB Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald
IG Taunus Tagestour am So. 21. Juli 2019 ab Kronberg
Auf welchen Wegen dürfen Mountainbiker in Hessen fahren?
Mit dem e-MTB unterwegs
Zu guter Letzt: Trans Provence 2019


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. Juli 2019)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 879278
> 
> *IG Taunus Tagestour am So. 21. Juli 2019 ab Kronberg*
> 
> ...



*Es gibt noch freie Plätze*
Eine Anmeldung ist per Mail erforderlich an [email protected] oder [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (8. August 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine





*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus August 2019 

Inhaltsverzeichnis*

   - Aktuelles
   - Kuratorium Sport & Natur - Betretungsrecht
   - MTB-Tagestour zu den Zacken am So. 18. August 2019
   - MTB-Termine im Kalender für Mountainbiker
   - Bike Nights im Main-Taunus-Kreis und in Frankfurt
   - Zu guter Letzt


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. August 2019)

*IG Taunus Tagestour zu den Zacken am So. 18. August 2019 ab Oberursel*

Die DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im August führt - wo immer möglich auf Singletrails - rund um den Feldberg mit einem Abstecher zum Lümmelfelsen (beim Großen Zacken). In der Tour sind 500 Meter der Downhill Strecke sowie der komplette Flowtrails Feldberg vom Windeck bis zur Hohemark enthalten.

Die Tour ist ca. 38 km lang bei etwa 1.100 Hm. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1, kurze Streckenabschnitte S2 und eine Stelle mit S3. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen, größeren Wurzeln und kurze steile Passagen ist notwendig. Tourguides sind Urs und Klaus.

*Sonntag, 18. August 2019, 10.00 Uhr*,
Schillerturm, Altkönigstraße 127, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
Parkplätze sind in der Umgebung vorhanden

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille, Ersatzschlauch.Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes MTB ist notwendig.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected].


----------



## IG-Taunus (4. September 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine




*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus September 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles - Nightrides
Tagestour So. 22.9. - "Rund um die Maibacher-Schweiz"
Weiterbildung unserer IG-Übungsleiterin Ariane
Mö1 – Geo-Naturpark Rundstrecke Mömlingen
Zu guter Letzt - Die DIMB auf der Eurobike 2019


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (14. September 2019)

*Sonntag, 22.09.19 - "Rund um die Maibacher-Schweiz"*
Die DIMB IG-Taunus September-Tour findet "Rund um die "Maibacher-Schweiz" im nord-östlichen Teils des Naturpark-Hochtaunus statt.

*Sonntag, 22. September 2019, 11:00 Uhr (!)*
Parkplatz Freibad Butzbach-Maibach, Schulstraße 26, 35510 Butzbach-Maibach
Tourdauer: ca. 4 Std. inkl. Pausen & Einkehr im Gasthaus
Tourlänge: rund 35-40 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 800-900
Tempo: moderates Tourentempo
Fahrtechnik: S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala  - Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln bergab wie bergauf ist notwendig.
Tourenguide: Oli
Max.Gruppengröße: 11-12

Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected]

Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Ebenso wäre interessant vorab bei Anmeldung zu erfahren, ob Ihr mit einem Pedelec an der Tour teilnehmen wollt.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 8 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. September 2019)

Es gibt noch freie Plätze. Bitte Anmeldung per E-Mail an [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. Oktober 2019)

*Tagestour So. 27.10. "Kapersburg & Winterstein"*

Die DIMB IG-Taunus Oktober-Tour findet im nord-östlichen Teils vom Naturpark Hochtaunus statt.

*Sonntag, 27. Oktober 2019, 10:00 Uhr (Winterzeit!)*
Sportpark Friedrichsdorf, Edouard-Desor-Straße 1, 61381 Friedrichsdorf (an der überdachten Rollschuhbahn)

Dauer ca. 4 Std zzgl. etwaige Einkehr im Gasthaus Winterstein
Moderaten Tempo bei ungefährer Länge von 40 km und max. 1.000 Höhenmeter.
Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln sind die Anforderungen an die Fahrtechnik (S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala).
Tourguides: Thorsten und Klaus
Max. Gruppengröße: 14 Personen

Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected]. 
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. November 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine


*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Oktober 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles – Es geht weiter …
Tagestour So. 27.10. "Kapersburg & Winterstein"
Jahreshauptversammlung der DIMB in Schweinfurt
Mil1 – Geo-Naturpark Rundstrecke Miltenberg
Zu guter Letzt – Schurters Freude


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. November 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus November 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles – Stadt Wiesbaden, HMUKLV und Jäger
Jahresversammlung 2019 der DIMB IG Taunus
Initiative – Trails für den Kamm
Aus- und Weiterbildungskurse 2019 der DIMB
IBC - Adventsverlosung für World Bicycle Relief
Zu guter Letzt – Outdoor drinnen erleben


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. November 2019)

*Jahresversammlung 2019 der DIMB IG Taunus*

Die letzte Jahresversammlung liegt bereits zwei Jahre zurück. Wir laden alle der IG-Taunus zugeordneten DIMB-Mitglieder, Vertreter der DIMB Mitgliedsvereine sowie MountainbikerInnen ein, die schon lange DIMB Mitglied werden wollten:

*Montag, 25. November 2019, 19:30 Uhr*

Gasthaus Rudolph, Alt Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach am Taunus
Bewirtungen werden durch die Besteller bezahlt.

Begrüßung
Die DIMB im Jahr 2018 und 2019
Jahresberichte der IG Taunus 2018 und 2019
Bericht über Aktivitäten von und mit Behörden
Wie geht es weiter im Jahr 2020? Was erwartet Ihr von der IG?
Sonstiges
Schluss der Veranstaltung spätestens um 21:00 Uhr

Die IG Sprecher

Urs Weidmann und Nina Hohlfeld
[email protected] und [email protected]

*Wir bitten um eine möglichst frühzeitige formlose Anmeldung per E-Mail an **[email protected]** damit wir die notwendige Anzahl von Tischen definitiv reservieren können.*

*Protokoll:*

An der *Jahresversammlung der IG Taunus* vom 25.11.19 waren zwölf Personen anwesend. Urs Weidmann, Sprecher, berichtete über die Aktivitäten der DIMB, der IG Taunus (Tagestouren) sowie über meine Teilnahme am "Runden Tisch Wald" (Naturpark), Runden "Tisch Sport und Wald" (Hessischen Ministerium für Umwelt, Klimaschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz) sowie an anderen Veranstaltungen oder Besprechungen.

Beim Punkt "Wie geht es weiter im Jahr 2020, was erwartet ihr von der IG?" wurde schnell klar, dass der Zuwachs an Tour Teilnehmern vor allem im Enduro Bereich liegt und der Bereich der Cross-Country Touren eher den über 40-jährigen vorbehalten ist. Von Jahr zu Jahr stiegen die Ansprüche an geführten Touren. Da das Feldberggebiet doch irgendwie begrenzt ist, kennt man mittlerweile die anspruchsvollen Stellen. So fahren viele bevorzugt in kleinen Gruppen oder innerhalb vom Vereinsangebot. Die Teilnehmerzahl lag im Mittel bei 10 Teilnehmern inkl. 2 Scouts.

Wir Scouts der IG Taunus werden Anfang 2020 zusammen kommen, um auszuloten, mit welchem Einsatz wir welche Art von Tagestouren wir anbieten wollen.

Liederbach, 25.11.19
Urs Weidmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (7. Dezember 2019)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Dezember 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Hilfe – 30 Tonnen Erde für den Flowtrail Feldberg
Aktuelles – Winterzeit nutzen
IBC - Adventsverlosung für World Bicycle Relief
Zu guter Letzt – Outdoor drinnen erleben


----------



## IG-Taunus (28. Januar 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Januar/Februar 2020

Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Einladung zum 4. MTB-Infoabend  Mountainbiker "treffen" Jäger
Aktuelles aus dem Hintergrund
Zwei CTF-Veranstaltungen im RheinMain


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Februar 2020)

Einladung zum 4. MTB-Infoabend
*Mountainbiker "treffen" Jäger*



Dr. Nikolaus Bretschneider-Hermann und Markus Stifter (Landesjagdverband Hessen e.V.) sowie Oliver König (Jagdklub Main-Taunus e.V.) werden initial zu den Themen *"Lebensraum der heimischen Wildtiere, Hegeverpflichtung, Jagd- und Schonzeiten sowie Brut- und Setzzeiten"* frei referieren.

Es wird genügend Zeit zum Beantworten von Fragen und zum Austausch von gegenseitigen Wahrnehmungen im Wald geben. Die offene und sachliche Diskussion soll das Verständnis für die Anliegen und das Miteinander im Wald fördern.

*Dienstag, 18. Februar 2020, 19:00-20:30 Uhr*
Restaurant "Zum Goldenen Löwen", Alte Königsteiner Str. 1, 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus). Bewirtungen werden durch die Besteller bezahlt. Parkplätze befinden sich unter anderem gegenüber der Mühlwiese 12. Vom Bahnhof Kelkheim-Münster (RB12) ist das Restaurant 270 Meter entfernt.

Die Veranstaltung wird moderiert von Johannes Weinkauf (Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V.) und organisiert durch die DIMB IG Taunus.

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer.

Bitte meldet eure Teilnahme formlos an per Mail [email protected] *oder* mittels verbindlicher *Zusage* zur Veranstaltung in Facebook.


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. März 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus März 2020

Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Butzbach: "Montainbike fahren im Stadtwald abseits der Wege ist verboten"
Mountainbiker "trafen" Jäger in Kelkheim
MTB-Tagestour Sa. 28.3.20: Fünf-Seen rund um Mörfelden-Walldorf *(Tour findet nicht statt)*
Aktuelles – Der Naturpark Taunus ist am Zug


----------



## IG-Taunus (8. April 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus April 2020

Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Mountainbike Fahrverbote im Stadtwald von Butzbach
Soll ich’s tun oder soll ich’s lassen?
MTB-Tagestour vom April
Aktuelles – MTB Trails im Main-Taunus-Kreis


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. Mai 2020)

*Tagestouren Sonntag, 24. Mai 2020*



*Taunuskammtour ab Friedrichsdorf

Tour 1* – Anfänger (mit Mountainbike und damit gefahrene Strecken), ca. 25 km, 400 Hm, gemütliches Tempo mit Zeit, Grundlagen vom Mountainbiken kennen zu lernen - *Plätze frei
Tour 2* – eBike möglich, ca. 40 km, ca. 850 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 3 Stunden zzgl. Pause(n) *- ausgebucht
Tour 3* – keine eBike, ca. 40 km, ca. 850 hm* - ausgebucht*

Tourguides sind Thorsten, Urs und Klaus

*Zusammenfassung:*

Start: *Sonntag, 24. Mai 2020 um 11 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Sportpark Friedrichsdorf, Edouard-Desor-Straße 1, 61381 Friedrichsdorf (an der überdachten Rollschuhbahn) – Pkw-Stellplätze vorhanden.
Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. - Anmeldung bitte inkl. Angabe der gewünschten Tour per E-Mail an [email protected].
Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

_Die geführte Tour findet selbstverständlich nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. Gegebenenfalls muss in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch die maximale Teilnehmeranzahl angepasst werden._


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. Juni 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Mai/Juni 2020*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelle Infos der DIMB IG Taunus
Der Weg ist nicht genug
MTB-Tagestour Winterstein Samstag, 20.06.2020, 11:00 Uhr
Vaude – Sponsor der DIMB
Mal woanders und mit anderen Mountainbiken?


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. Juli 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Juli 2020*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelle Infos der DIMB IG Taunus
MTB-Tagestour Atzelberg So., 26.07.20, 10:30 Uhr
Synapsen: Lasst den Wald in Ruhe! – ein Podcast
Ferien in Hessen: Willingen ist die Mountainbike-Hochburg im Sauerland
DIMB - MTB-Kurse für Aus- und Fortbildung


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. August 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus August 2020*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*MTB-"Best of Trails"-Tagestour - So., 23.08.20, 10:00 Uhr*
Odenwald: Petition für Erweiterung Mountainbike Trails
World Bicycle Relief: "Fahrräderspende" Rückblick 2019
Ferien in Hessen: Mountainbike Spaß im hessischen Spessart


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. September 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus September 2020*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Sprecher und Stellvertreter (w/m/d) für die DIMB IG Taunus gesucht*
Aktuelle Infos aus dem Main-Taunus-Kreis
MTB-Tagestour "Zum Hausberg und zurück" Samstag, 19.09.20, 10:30 Uhr
Sponsor HIBIKE berichtet von bis zu 1.000 EUR E-Förderung
Deutsche Waldtage 2020 vom 18. - 20. September
Druckfrisch: DIMB-Trailnews 2020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (5. Oktober 2020)

*MTB-Tagestour "Rund um den Feldberg", 
Sonntag, 25.10.20, 10:00 Uhr (Winterzeit)*



Die DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im Oktober führt uns in einer schönen Runde einmal um den Feldberg herum. Über Trails geht es bergab zurück nach Kronberg, wo wir die Tour in der „Hainklause“ direkt am Ziel ausklingen lassen können.

Wir bieten dieses Mal zwei Touren an. Die *längere Tour* ist ca. 42 km lang mit etwa 1.000 Hm. Moderatem Tourentempo von 10 - 12 km/h. Die *kürzere Tour* hat ca. 30 km mit ca. 750 Hm. Langsames Tourentempo von 8 - 10 km/h. Insgesamt sind wir mit Pausen ungefähr fünf Stunden unterwegs.

Bergab geht es weitestgehend über flowige Wege. In ein paar ruppige Trails dazwischen, kommen auch die Downhillfans auf ihre Kosten. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Tourguides sind Nina, Klaus und Urs.

Wann: *Sonntag, 25.10.2020, 10h (Winterzeit)*
Wo: Sportgelände MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg
Wer: Sportlicher Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 15 Personen

Am Treffpunkt sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden.

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt Euch ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartete MTB sind obligatorisch.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

*Anmeldung* sind nur per E-Mail - unter Angabe der langen oder kurzen Tour - an [email protected] möglich. *Das ausgefüllte und unterschriebene Formular "IG-Veranstaltungen während der Covid-19 (SARS-CoV-2) **Hygienekonzept und Selbstverpflichtungserklärung**" zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette wird zum Beginn der Tour abgegeben*. Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

Die geführte Tour findet nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. In diesem Zusammenhang ist die maximale Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt. Zur Information: FAQ Wiedereinstieg des Landessportbund Hessen


----------



## IG-Taunus (5. Oktober 2020)

www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Oktober 2020*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Sprecher und Stellvertreter (w/m/d) für die DIMB IG Taunus gesucht

MTB-Tagestour "Rund um den Feldberg", Sonntag, 25.10.20, 10:00 Uhr (Winterzeit)
Mithilfe beim Unterhalt der genehmigten MTB-Trails gesucht
Pragmatische Lösung gegen wildes Trail Bauen
DIMB Jahreshauptversammlung am Samstag, 7.11.2020 in Bonn


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. Juli 2021)

*AUSBEBUCHT - WARTELISTE MÖGLICH
MTB-Tagestour „Rauf und runter im Rheingau“*

Sonntag, 18.07.21, 10:30 Uhr




Auf dieser Rheingautour werden wir uns auf naturfesten Trails und Wegen zu den Höhen des Rheingaus hinaufkurbeln. Dabei werden wir mit tollen Blicken über Rheinhessen und mit schönen Abfahrten maximal auf S2-Niveau belohnt. Es gibt einige steilere Streckenabschnitte, die eine gute Radbeherrschung voraussetzen. Bergauf lassen wir es mit einem moderaten Tempo von 10-12 km/h ruhig angehen.

*Treffpunkt* ist um 10.30 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz in Eltville, Hauptstraße 81.

Die Eckdaten der Tour sind:
*Ca. 40 km, 1000 hm,* reine Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden.
E-Bikes sind willkommen, das Tempo richtet sich nach der langsamsten Person.

Die Tour richtet sich an *Biker mit gewisser Erfahrung und Grundkondition*. Bitte denkt an ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränk, eine Einkehr ist erst gegen Ende der Tour möglich. Das Tragen eines Helms ist obligatorisch, wie auch ein technisch einwandfreies Fahrrad. Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

*Anmeldung für einen Nachrückplatz bitte per E-Mail inkl. Angabe von* *Adresse und Telefonnummer* (zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette) zwingend notwendig. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt.
Für die Teilnahme wird keine Gebühr erhoben.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Juli 2021)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *MTB-Tagestour „Rauf und runter im Rheingau“*
> 
> Sonntag, 18.07.21, 10:30 Uhr
> Anhang anzeigen 1304303
> ...








www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Juli 2021*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Sprecher und Stellvertreter für DIMB IG Taunus gefunden!
Wolf-Peter Sandmann, IG-Sprecher-Kandidat, stellt sich vor
Elektronische Wahl vom DIMB IG Taunus Sprecher und dessen Stellvertreter
Die MTB-Tagestour "Rauf und Runter im Rheingau", Sonntag, 18.07.21, 10:30 Uhr
Weiterhin Helfer beim Unterhalt der genehmigten MTB-Trails gesucht


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. August 2021)

MTB-Tagestour "Kleine Trailrunde"
Sonntag, 29.08.2021, 10:00 Uhr​




Bei der DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im August fahren wir die nahegelegenen Trails um Kronberg herum rauf und runter. Die Tour klingt in Kronberg in der „Hainklause“ direkt am Ziel aus.

Die Tour ist ca. 38 km lang mit etwa 850 Hm. Wir fahren in moderatem Tourentempo von 10 - 12 km/h. Insgesamt sind wir ungefähr viereinhalb Stunden unterwegs.

Bergauf und bergab geht es weitestgehend über flowige Wege. In ein paar ruppige Trails dazwischen, kommen auch die Downhillfans auf ihre Kosten. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Tourguide ist Nina.

Wann: *Sonntag, 29.08.2021, 10h*
Wo: Sportgelände MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg
Wer: Sportlicher Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 10 Personen

Am Treffpunkt sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden.

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt Euch ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartete MTB sind obligatorisch.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich.

Die geführte Tour findet nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. In diesem Zusammenhang ist die maximale Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt. Zur Information: FAQ Wiedereinstieg des Landessportbund Hessen


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. März 2022)

MTB-Tagestour So. 27.3.22: Sieben-Seen in den Wäldern rechts und links der A5​


Der Frühling erwacht ...

Die Tagestour vom März 2022 führt uns auf vielen einfachen Singletrails und sonstigen Wegen rechts der A5 Richtung Süden bis kurz vor Gräfenhausen. Hier unterqueren wird die A5, umrunden Erzhausen und fahren auf Natur- und Forstwegen mit dem schönsten Trail Abschnitt zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Die Route führt vorbei an sieben kleinen Seen (Oberwaldsee, Schnepfensee, Bornbruchsee, Steinrodsee, Bruchsee, Langener Waldsee, Gehspitzweiher). Wenn das Wetter passt, sehen wir das erste Grün und blühende Sträucher in Weiß und Gelb.

Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0, also Wege ohne besondere Anforderungen. Die Tour eignet sich auch für Mountainbike Anfängerinnen und Anfänger mit einer guten Grundkondition.

*Tourdaten*: ca. 49 km, 200 Hm. Mit der geplanten Rückkehr um 16 Uhr gibt es genügend Zeit für ein gemütliches Tempo mit einer ausgiebigen Essenspause.
Tourguides sind Klaus und Urs.

*Sonntag, 27. März 2022, 10:45 Uhr (Sommerzeit)*
Bahnhof Frankfurt Station, Flughafenstr. 104, 60528 Frankfurt
ÖVM: Ankunft von S7, S8 und S9 zwischen 10:22 und10:38
Autofahrer finden kostenlose Parkplätze in der Umgebung vom Bahnhof.

Nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille, Ersatzschlauch. Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes Mountainbike ist notwendig.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected]. Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

*Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen:*
Wir gehen davon aus, dass alle die Corona-App auf ihren Smartphones installiert haben. Es wird Check-In Code generiert, der mit der Corona-App als Veranstaltung gescannt werden kann. Während der Tour bitten wir, die Corona-App aktiviert zu halten. Bei einem positiven PCR-Test ist die "TAN vom PCR-Test" in der Corona- App zu erfassen.
Bei Personen ohne App werden wir mittels Mail drei Mal nachhacken, ob es positive Schnell- oder PCR-Tests gibt. Falls Ja, werden alle Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer der Tour darüber informiert.


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. April 2022)

*Fahrtechniktraining für leicht fortgeschrittene Fahrer 


*



„Beschwingter Saisonstart am Flowtrail Stromberg“
Samstag, 30.04.2022 (13.00 – 17.00)​
Beschwingt in die kommende Saison mit den richtigen Grundlagen, das ist hier die Devise. Das Training richtet sich an alle (leicht) fortgeschrittenen Einsteiger oder Wiedereinsteiger.

Wenn ihr bereits Erfahrungen auf leichten Trails der Klasse S1 gewonnen habt (Infos zur Singletrailskala) und die Grundlagen wie dosiertes Bremsen und Begriffe wie Grundposition und Aktivierung kein Fremdwort für euch sind, so seid ihr hier genau richtig.

Nach der Wiederholung der oben genannten Grundlagen fürs sichere Trailfahren, werden wir uns vor allem auf das flüssige Befahren der blauen und ggf. roten Strecken des Flowtrails heranmachen. Dabei wird der Fokus auf Linienwahl und sauberes Kurvenfahren inklusive Anliegerkurven gelegt werden. Der Abschluss bildet das Herantasten an das Befahren von Wallrides.

Lust und Laune darauf bekommen? Dann bitte per E-Mail anmelden mit Angabe von Name und Mobilnummer.

Die Anmeldezahl ist auf *6 Teilnehmer *beschränkt, es wird keine Teilnahmegebühr erhoben. Spenden für die Erhaltung des Flowtrails Stromberg sind herzlich willkommen.

Mit der Anmeldung werden von euch die Teilnahmebedingungen für Fahrtechniktrainings der DIMB akzeptiert.

Das *Tragen von Knieschonern ist verpflichtend*, das Tragen von Ellenbogenschoner wird ausdrücklich empfohlen.

Treffpunkt um 13.00 Uhr ist der Parkplatz P4 des Flowtrail Strombergs, Neupfälzer Weg 55442 Stromberg.


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. September 2022)

MTB-Tagestour "Up-&Down-the-Hintertaunus-hills"​Sonntag, 02.10.2021, 10:30 Uhr​​Bei der *DIMB IG Taunus September-Tagestour*, *diesmal Anfang Oktober 2022*, fahren wir über flowige Wege durch den östlichen Hintertaunus. Ein paar ruppigere Trails dazwischen werden auch den Geschmack jedes Einzelnen treffen.

Die Tour ist ca. 35~38 km lang mit etwa 950 Hm. Wir fahren in moderatem Tourentempo von 10 - 12 km/h. Insgesamt sind wir ungefähr 4 Stunden unterwegs.

Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig.

*Tourguide ist Oliver, Co-Guide ist Thorsten*.

Die Tour startet & endet am Freibad in Butzbach-Maibach. Falls das dortige Freibad-"Kiosko-di-Maria" zu dieser Jahreszeit noch geöffnet hat gibt´s im Anschluss an die Tour gerne auch noch einen "Happen-zu-Schnappen", und dies direkt am Start- als auch Zielpunkt unserer Tagestour.

Nichtsdestotrotz, bitte auch so ausreichend Verpflegung für die Tour einpacken  !!

Wann: *Sonntag, 02.10.2022, 10:30h*

Wo: Schwimmbad Maibach, Schulstraße 26, 35510 Butzbach-MAIBACH

Wer: Sportliche Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 10 Personen

Am Treffpunkt sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden.
Denkt bitte aufgrund der Jahreszeit auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung.

*Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes MTB sind obligatorisch*.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise des DIMB-Racing-Team.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich.

Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

Am Montag, 15. August 2022, wurden die bereits bekannten Corona-Regeln nach der „Coronavirus-Basisschutzmaßnahmenverordnung“, nach den sämtlichen Auflagen entfallen, bis zum 11. September verlängert.

*Oliver Heim*
DIMB IG-Taunus
[email protected]


----------



## 747-8 (8. Oktober 2022)

Einladung zur DIMB MTB-Tagestour am Samstag, 15. Oktober 2022, 13 Uhr​



"Indian Summer-Tour um die Gipfel der Köpfe"

Die DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour im goldenen Oktober führt uns am *Samstag, 15. Oktober* ab *13* Uhr vom Freibad Kelkheim in den sonnenbescheinten Vordertaunus. Vorbei an Rossert, Atzelberg, Hain-, Stein- und Eichkopf. 
Auf vielen schönen Wegabschnitten und Singletrails geht es durch den Vordertaunus zwischen Kelkheim mit seinen “Bergdörfern“ und Eppstein. Start und Ziel ist am *Freibad Kelkheim Lorsbacher Str. 41* *65779Kelkheim*.

Eine Einkehr ist erst am Ende der Tour eingeplant. Bitte in der Anmeldung vorab Bescheid geben ob Teilnahme an Einkehr gewünscht wegen Tischreservierung! 
Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0-S1 (abschnittsweise *S2-S3*). Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist erforderlich.

Nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung, sowie *Helm, Handschuhe, Brille*, Ersatzschlauch. Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes Mountainbike ist notwendig. 
- Es besteht die *Pflicht zum Tragen eines Fahrradhelms* im Verlauf der Tour!

*Zahlen, Daten, Fakten:* 

ca. 38 km, ca. 1000 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 4,5 Stunden zzgl. Pause(n)

E-Bikes willkommen

Wegschwierigkeit: "rot", d.h. _geeignet für Mountainbiker mit Erfahrung auf mittelschweren Trails_

Guides: Klaus & Urs



*Zusammenfassung:*

Start: *Samstag, 15. Oktober 2022 um 13 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz am Schwimmbad Lorsbacher Str. 41 65779 Kelkheim 

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. - *Anmeldung* bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] inkl. Angabe von *Adresse und Telefonnummer* (zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette) *zwingend notwendig*.

Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben. - Bitte ziehe eine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB (aktuell EUR 24 pro Kalenderjahr) in Betracht, um den umweltverträglichen MTB-Sport zu fördern.



Die geführte Tour findet selbstverständlich nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. Gegebenenfalls muss in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch die maximale Teilnehmerzahl angepasst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (18. Oktober 2022)

MTB-Tagestour "Up-&Down-the-Hintertaunus-hills"​Sonntag, 30.10.2022, 11:00 Uhr, Butzbach-Maibach​So….





…der so??


​
Bei der *DIMB IG Taunus September-Tagestour*, *diesmal hoffentlich bei bestem Wetter Ende Oktober*, fahren wir über flowige Wege durch den östlichen Hintertaunus. Ein paar ruppigere Trails dazwischen werden auch den Geschmack jedes Einzelnen treffen.

Die Tour ist ca. 35~38 km lang mit etwa 950 Hm. Da wir deismal ohne 2ten Guide starten fahren wir in einem recht entspanntem Tourentempo. Insgesamt sind wir ungefähr 4 Stunden unterwegs.

Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig.

*Tourguide ist Oliver 😊*

Die Tour startet & endet am Freibad in Butzbach-Maibach. Bitte in jedem Fall ausreichend Verpflegung für die Tour einpacken!!

Wann: *Sonntag, 30.10.2022, 11:00h [!! ENDE DER SOMMERZEIT !!]*

Wo: Schwimmbad Maibach, Schulstraße 26, 35510 Butzbach-MAIBACH

Wer: Sportliche Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 8 Personen

Am Treffpunkt sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden. Denkt bitte aufgrund der Jahreszeit auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes MTB sind obligatorisch.  Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise des  DIMB-Racing-Team. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich.

Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

Am 11. September 2022 wurden die Corona-Regeln gem. der „Coronavirus-Basisschutzmaßnahmenverordnung“, nach der sämtlichen Auflagen entfallen, bis zum 30. September verlängert.


----------

